

IOS fanboy switches to Android - abijlani
http://jimhoskins.com/2012/08/12/switching-to-android.html

======
fjorder
He seems like a reasonable fellow who is open to alternatives and willing to
evaluate them based on merit. i.e. He doesn't really fit the profile of a
"fanboy".

